# 2012 LT/RS Rear Diffuser



## Cruzer_1 (Dec 17, 2011)

probably from that ebay ad you posted!! haha.... jokes... i know theres a few importers people have found on the internet but they are not cheap and i dont know that i have seen anything that would sit fit with the RS bumpter.... only the LS/LT/ECO... i have done a tone of searching and have yet to find one that will fit the RS... perhaps some RS owners could chime in as i have an ECO


----------



## ChiftyShevyRS (May 22, 2012)

Nothing. Trust me I have tried to find something carbon fiber as I have dual exhausts on and one likes to burn a little hotter and kinda melted my bumper around the cutouts. lol there is nothing carbon fiber or not that will fit the RS. I have though about purchasing a LT rear bumper with rear sensors and putting a carbon fiber diffuser on it to protect it. would look badass all around though


----------



## Jnoobs (Nov 22, 2012)

ChiftyShevyRS said:


> Nothing. Trust me I have tried to find something carbon fiber as I have dual exhausts on and one likes to burn a little hotter and kinda melted my bumper around the cutouts. lol there is nothing carbon fiber or not that will fit the RS. I have though about purchasing a LT rear bumper with rear sensors and putting a carbon fiber diffuser on it to protect it. would look badass all around though



Hahah i thought about doing the same


----------

